# Microsoft Train Simulator



## RRrich (Dec 9, 2008)

I understand that Microsoft Train Simulator is a train driving simulator - and now that I am retired, perhaps I'll start a second career as a train engineer :unsure:

j/k

I searched Amazon and found

Train Simulator - jc by Microsoft (Sep 21, 2004) (Windows 2000 / NT)

Buy new: $9.99

MICROSOFT TRAIN SIMULATOR by XPLOSIV (Windows 2000 / 95 / 98 / XP)

Buy new: $19.95 $18.95

Train Simulator by Microsoft (Jun 7, 2001) (Windows 2000 / 95 / 98 / Me)

Buy new: $22.49

Anyone know the differences?

Also is the Sybex book worth getting?


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Dec 9, 2008)

one might be the orignal and one might be the 2nd edition which has more locos in it


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Dec 9, 2008)

The second edition is not out yet its going to be out some time of next year with no date set. MSTS is now 10 dollars thats for the original game. There are dozens of expansion packs all of which run for more then the cost of the game. So it is understandable that there are different prices you want the one by Microsoft .


----------



## SouthernServesTheSouth (Dec 9, 2008)

Here is a neat item for the die hard MSTS fans. www.raildriver.com Looks like it could be fun. Too expensive for me, maybe will find one on Ebay


----------



## Railfan83 (Dec 9, 2008)

I would wait and buy Microsoft Train Simulator next year when the new Microsoft Train Simulator 2 releases. You can check out their official site here: http://www.tsinsider.com/


----------



## RRrich (Dec 9, 2008)

Railfan83 said:


> I would wait and buy Microsoft Train Simulator next year when the new Microsoft Train Simulator 2 releases. You can check out their official site here: http://www.tsinsider.com/


Since its only $10 on Amazon, I don't see waiting


----------



## spacecadet (Dec 9, 2008)

Railfan83 said:


> I would wait and buy Microsoft Train Simulator next year when the new Microsoft Train Simulator 2 releases. You can check out their official site here: http://www.tsinsider.com/


Wow, thanks for that - last I heard, this game had been shelved indefinitely! Glad it's back on. It looks great.


----------



## transit54 (Dec 11, 2008)

My understanding is TS2 is due in December of 2009.


----------



## limotek (Jan 12, 2009)

rnizlek said:


> My understanding is TS2 is due in December of 2009.


That's far too long to wait. I'd have to say if MSTS is only $10 then snap that up straight away.


----------



## zubi (Feb 10, 2009)

I also think tehere are dozens of expansion packs all of which run for more then the cost of the game. So it is understandable that there are different prices you want the one by Microsoft .


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Feb 14, 2009)

Long Train Runnin said:


> The second edition is not out yet its going to be out some time of next year with no date set. MSTS is now 10 dollars thats for the original game. There are dozens of expansion packs all of which run for more then the cost of the game. So it is understandable that there are different prices you want the one by Microsoft .


theres 2 versions of MSTS 1 you got the orignal and theres a 2nd edition of MSTS 1 with 2 new locos and stuff.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Feb 14, 2009)

rnizlek said:


> My understanding is TS2 is due in December of 2009.


not sense MS closed the graphics department.


----------



## cpamtfan (Feb 14, 2009)

What equipment does MTS 1's updated version include? Any Amtrak stuff?

cpamtfan-Peter


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Feb 17, 2009)

cpamtfan said:


> What equipment does MTS 1's updated version include? Any Amtrak stuff?
> cpamtfan-Peter


both versions have the amtrak acela and HHP-8 that you can drive. the updated game contains



> 2 new locomotives and 7 new rolling stock and more


----------



## mercedeslove (May 3, 2009)

anyone have any sites where I can get tips on how to play this. I'm confused like whoa.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2009)

mercedeslove said:


> anyone have any sites where I can get tips on how to play this. I'm confused like whoa.


What are you confused about?


----------

